# Wick Problem with Pillars



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

For the size candle you are making the melt pool is not large enough and this is a result of the melting point. Try increasing the wick size as a first step as drowning is usually caused by the wick being too small. Pure beeswax has a high melting point (146F) and this increases the drowning and lessens the melt pool as the wax melts and the capillary action is adversely affected. In the old days, a thin lead wire was added into the wick, melted in the flame and this eliminated the problem. Now this is not acceptable due to the toxicity of the burned lead but there are some wicks made with polymers that are supposed to do the same thing. Sorry, I don't know a supplier of them. If everything you try fails you could attempt to lower the melting point by adding paraffin to the original wax melt but you may be looking at a 2:1 ratio (p:b) to get the desired result. You most likely need to be in the 130F range for success.


----------

